
Ask HN: Want to sell your side project? - dawie
Does anyone have a side project laying around that they haven&#x27;t touched in a while and want to sell it?
======
wdiamond
What are you looking for?

~~~
dawie
A Website,App or Saas with a small number of customers generating a little bit
of revenue.

I basically want to buy something I can grow.

In the past a bought a website for $5K and sold it for $30K after growing it.

I think that starting with something small is better than starting at zero.

